# ICON RDA "Problem"??



## thaabit (3/5/17)

Evening guys
Hope you all doing well this evening. I eventually received the much anticipated ICON RDA from Mike Vapes. Ive watched two reviewers review this product and the videos I've seen which was from Vaping Bogan and GrimmGreen are the ones that had me scratching my head a bit.
Anyway, both these guys said the only con was that of the build deck, the fact that the outer most posts are lower than the inner post, it cause the lower lead to "sort of block of the wick" as it makes its way to the bottom.
I was surprised that neither of them mentioned that a simple reverse of lead points would rectify the issue.
For instance, most of us who are familiar with velocity decks knows that bottom lead to the bottom post and upper lead to the upper post. This we know and have been practically installed in our minds for many a years.
A simple swap or reverse would fix it right up. I put the upper lead of the coil to the lower post and Vuala, zero obstruction between lead and wick travel.
Kinda shocked those boys couldn't figure that one out.
Happy building guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RichJB (3/5/17)

Most of the reviewers use the 'standard' way of bottom lead into bottom post, top lead into top post. I've been doing it the other way ever since I saw it in a Sir Vape video. It works very well and, as he explains in the video, it also pulls the coil towards the posts slightly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/5/17)

thaabit said:


> Evening guys
> Hope you all doing well this evening. I eventually received the much anticipated ICON RDA from Mike Vapes. Ive watched two reviewers review this product and the videos I've seen which was from Vaping Bogan and GrimmGreen are the ones that had me scratching my head a bit.
> Anyway, both these guys said the only con was that of the build deck, the fact that the outer most posts are lower than the inner post, it cause the lower lead to "sort of block of the wick" as it makes its way to the bottom.
> I was surprised that neither of them mentioned that a simple reverse of lead points would rectify the issue.
> ...


@BigGuy had a video on his YouTube page a while back showing how to build the velocity deck properly. His video was the first I have ever seen showing this. I've watched lots of reviews and not once have I seen any of the reviewers use this method.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Most of the reviewers use the 'standard' way of bottom lead into bottom post, top lead into top post. I've been doing it the other way ever since I saw it in a Sir Vape video. It works very well and, as he explains in the video, it also pulls the coil towards the posts slightly.


Same video  Sir Vape has some of the most informative videos on their page from wicking to building. I now use his methods exclusively to build and wick any RTA and I have not had any issues. You learn something new everyday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

